# JD4200 Tractor Standard SST Transmission Problems



## gary r. (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello from Ohio,
I brought a 4200 john deere tractor home from an Arkansas Auction.
It has a standard transmission...3 forward and 3 ranges so 9 forward and 3 reverse.
Had to bypass all of the safety's but she starts great and purrs like a kitten.
The trans shifts into first and reverse fine and all 3 ranges BUT
2nd and third it acts like they are not going into gear. I can put pressure on the shifter
and it will run in either 2nd or 3rd but the other gear acts like it is stripped.
I am thinking it is the shifting fork or in the slider. Parts list looks like there are Brass Rings in there too.
QUESTION:
How much of a can of worms am I going to get into tearing into this?
I understand I have to break the tractor apart and I know how much of a project that can be.
I have already had the shifter sideplate off and it looks like a lot of the work will have to be done by feel rather than sight.
I USED to Drag Race and I can rebuild a Muncie or a three speed in my sleep and race with it. Is that going to be any help on a John Deere??
Looking at the parts breakdown it looks pretty straightforward.
I guess my question is am I going to run into any snags like the mainshaft bearings without
a retainer on the Borg Warner M-22??
Any thoughts in advance are much appreciated.
ALSO
I am going to need all of the plastic cowl, grille, side panels. maybe the hood I have a repaired crack one. AND I am really going to want a loader at some point some any thoughts there are also appreciated. I know I should have bought a hydro for a loader..oh well
Thanks in Advance, Gary


----------

